# Strut Bars



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Feel kinda dumb asking but I will anyways.... I see alot of front and rear strut bars available on eBay.... 9/10 sales say 'SE-R or SE'.... will they still fit a 1.6? Or are they only for the 2.0? Didnt know if they were interchangeable or not... also, are they worth buying? or are they junk?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that the SE and the SE-R have the same body, so they should fit. When I get one, it will probably be off of E-bay.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

They will fit


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They'll cross over without any problems.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and why pay so much more for a name brand then the ebay one... it serves the purpose doesnt it? I mean 20 bucks or 60-100 bucks... i'll take it for cheapest. Its just a bar.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I was quoted 20 bucks for shipping to Hawaii. The strut bar costs $13.99!!!!

-verno


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> and why pay so much more for a name brand then the ebay one


Well yes to a point. There is no way a $tillen strut bar is worth $180 but I would be skeptical about some of the shit on eBay. As far as cheap and high quality, I would recommend Courtesy Nissan.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

Well I just upgraded from a Se to an SER and also from a ebay bar to a $tillen bar (and hes right) .. they make no difference cept one thing i noticed... the stillen bar you can tighten more on the front end cause its not bent on the ends where as most are and you wont get the 100% effectiveness out of them like most cheap rear strut bars that you will cause they are all make straight and you can draw them tight after the post installs. but for the most part. the cheap ones will do unless you WANT the name under the hood!


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

if you go to pro car parts.com they have the front and the rear bars for about $27.00 each!!!

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displayproduct.cfm?pmaker=Nissan&pmodel=95-99 Nissan SENTRA/200SX


----------



## J98Sentra (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a 98 ga16 and I can't find one that fits over the intake.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I called courtesy to ask if their bars would fit my 98' S00sx se because I had heard they would not fit a 98'. They told me it ould not fit a 98' SE-R because of emissions items but that it would clear the GA16 engine. I think it was on this forum someone posted about rotating the purge valve to fit his bar. Most any should fit as long as they are actually for a B14.


----------



## J98Sentra (Mar 15, 2003)

The first one I had was from courtesy nissan


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The only bad thing I can see with the ebay bars is that the mounting brackets look weak as compared to a more expensive bar, but I could be wrong.For $14 though, it's worth trying.Heck, I may even get 2 myself whenever I get my Sentra on the road!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

mine are off ebay... they are bars... they hold the struts together... they give better control... thats all I asked for... I didnt ask for the coutesty nissan or stillen name nor do I need them, or to pay unnecessary $$$... its like buying a designer tie vs a regular wally mart tie... both will look/work the same, but one will have the name and cost 2-3x as much


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried the PorCarParts bars? They look pretty fair unlike some of the ebay bars and are priced really well for straight retail. If people have tried the ebay bars and not complained I am sure these will work fine too? Any personal experiences?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The problem w/ cheap bars is the connection between the actual bar and the piece that connects to the suspension. A bar is bar, but the cheap strut bars have crappy joints that I could probably snap in half myself. I can't imagine them holding together the chasis of your car.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Plus you probably will never realize the gain you get out of them.
I don't think our cars need them at all.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

By appearence, the $tillen STB is the strongest bar out there. That said, I couldn't feel a difference after installing one on my car. That was the second mod I did to my car, so I know it would be apparent if it made a significant difference.

After the sum total of STB, springs, struts, sway bars, bushings and control-arm brace, the front indeed feels stiffer, with lightning-fast turn-in.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Soooo, you guys are tellin me that the difference isn't apparant in the inexpensive bars? Or is it that way in all the bars???....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Strut bars alone will not make a big difference in handling....don't get me wrong, it'll help but you really probably won't notice a huge difference. Strut bars are much more effectice when paired w/ an upgraded suspension.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Strut bars by themselves won't do much. STB in combination with a control-arm brace will make a noticeable difference. It sure would be nice if we could triangulate the STB to the firewall like older Mustangs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

You may be able to buy them cheap but they arent as durable as the stillen ones...the one that i had on my last car bent way to much compared to the stillen one i got.


----------

